# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  ide li RODA na sajam beba, trudnica ...

## jelena.O

zanima me hoće li roda biti na tom sajmu ( btw. ne vidim je na tlocrtu) ovaj vikend???

----------


## Mukica

nece biti

----------


## apricot

> zanima me hoće li roda biti na tom sajmu ( btw. ne vidim je na tlocrtu) ovaj vikend???


ako pogledaš sponzore i sudionike... mislim da je sve jasno :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

ok samo pitam da nekaj nisu izostavili, hvala!

----------


## Dalm@

A meni nije jasno.  :Undecided: 

Zar nije bolje da RODA tamo bude zbog posjetitelja nego ne bude zbog drugih sudionika?
Svaka čast Zelendanu, ali posjećenost ovog sajma je mislim ipak znatno veća.

----------


## Arijana

I ja se to pitam..., zašto se povlačiti pred "njima", zar nije bolje da ste rame uz rame, mislim da bi to bilo višestruko korisno.

----------


## Lucas

meni je žao što danas ( i općenito) nije bilo nikoga iz RODE da održi kvalitetno predavanje na temu dojenja jer nakon onih nebuloza koje sam danas čula....   :Rolling Eyes: 

mislim da bi udruga RODA stvarno trebala imati svoj štand na svim ovakvim i sličnim događanjima baš radi "promocije" i popularizacije  dojenja, uporabe platnenih pelena i naravno korištenja autosjedalica! 
u ova 2 dana nisam vidjela NITI JEDNU mamu da doji svoje dijete,nego su sve važno nosile flašice i dudice  :Sad:

----------


## Mukica

> u ova 2 dana nisam vidjela NITI JEDNU mamu da doji svoje dijete,nego su sve važno nosile flašice i dudice


kako bilo tko moze znati da u toj bocici nije izdojeno mlijeko?
pa ne doje sve mame u javnosti - zato i postoje izdajalice i bocice, ne koriste se samo za adaptirano tj. nije SVAKA mama s bocicom nedojilica

----------


## ivanah

Eh, iako je ovo malo skretanje sa teme, ipak da kažem da smo mi bili na sajmu i smjestili smo se za dojenje na štandu od Dukatina  :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

evo bila sam i ja na tom sajmu, doduse jedno pol sata, ali bas u vrijeme kad se odrzavla neka tribina ili sta vec o dojenju. bilo je tu svega i svacega.



> u ova 2 dana nisam vidjela NITI JEDNU mamu da doji svoje dijete,nego su  sve važno nosile flašice i dudice


i na izlazu sam srela mamu koja je dojila svoje djete. dakle bilo je i svijetlih primjera

----------


## anchie76

> I ja se to pitam..., zašto se povlačiti pred "njima", zar nije bolje da ste rame uz rame, mislim da bi to bilo višestruko korisno.


Mi ne želimo biti tamo s njima koji krše kod.  Bez obzira koliko bi to možda bilo korisno, mi imamo svoje granice koje ne mislimo prelaziti.  Svatko tko želi dobiti ispravne informacije o dojenju, zna gdje ih može dobiti.  Na svakome je izbor koga će slušati.  Svatko svoju sreću kroji  :Smile:

----------


## Arijana

ne zna svak ni da želi dojenje...., a povlačenje pred "neprijateljem" .... ne čini mi se pametno

----------


## anchie76

Nije to povlačenje pred neprijateljem...  daleko od toga, svjestan je "neprijatelj" naših akcija i reakcija  :Wink:   Mi samo ne želimo biti dio ekipe koja smatra da je kršenje koda čist ok i u redu.  Mi mislimo da to nije u redu, osuđujemo to (u svakoj prilici koju imamo), i zato i ne sudjelujemo u tim događanjima.  Ne bi li bilo licemjerno što skačemo kršiteljima po glavi stalno, a onda odemo sebe predstavljati na sajam koji je sponzoriran od strane kršitelja?  Ako si protiv nečega i smatraš to lošim, onda si uvijek protiv toga, a ne samo onda kad ti odgovara, ne?  Meni je vrlo drago mi je da je Roda principijelna i što nije spremna kršiti svoja načela, i nadam se da će zauvijek i ostati takva.

Osobno (dakle JA osobno, ne Roda) smatram takve sajmove stvarno katastrofalnim, to je samo prilika da se izvuče koja kuna iz džepova trudnica i roditelja, kao šatro savjeti o dojenju a glavni sponzor **, itd itd.  Previše providno. Stoga mi je vrlo drago da Roda nije dio toga  :Yes:

----------


## Death-of-Art

pričate o mami koja je dojila na izlazu.
to bih mogla biti ja  :Laughing: 
ali nadam se da se ipak radi o nekom drugom jer ja, naime, nisam vidjela  nikoga drugoga da doji pa se sve bojim da nisam jedina...kao i  uvijek...  :Laughing:

----------


## mina30

> ne zna svak ni da želi dojenje...., a povlačenje pred "neprijateljem" .... ne čini mi se pametno


ja bih se ipak slozila s ovim, na tom sajmu nema alternative, razgovarate s ljudima s ovog foruma koji su prilicno upuceni u puno stvari pa zapravo niste svjesni koliko ljudi zivi u ne znanju da je dojenje najbolje za dijete i da RODA uopce postoji.

----------


## natilalimaci

S jedne strane, slažem se da treba biti principijelan i držati se svojih vjerovanja, ali s druge strane, kako mina30 reče, tamo vani ima jaaaaaako puno ljudi koji bi mogli nešto naučiti kad bi im se pokazalo i drugo mišljenje, odnosno zdraviji način gledanja na dojenje koji podupire RODA.

A sajam (ne mislim samo na taj sajam, nego i druge masovnije manifestacije) je idealno mjesto da se dođe do više ljudi, onih koji ne znaju za RODE, internet ( :Shock: , ima ih) i svijet izvan televizije i reklama.

Primjerice, meni je *pedijatrica* u jednoj našoj velikoj bolnici (nije SD) na to da dojim na zahtjev, rekla da mi beba stara 5 dana sa graničnim bilirubinom i teška 2200 gr ne može biti "stalno na prsima jer će mi samo napraviti ragade!"   :No:  :Confused:  Kao trebala bi imati točan raspored kada ju dojim, a ne kad poželi. 
To govori kakvo je stanje u samoj struci, a o široj populaciji da i ne govorim.

A strašno je skupo i zahtjevno organizirati masovnije akcije koje trebaju i skupi marketing i puno ljudi.

----------


## Nimrod

> ja bih se ipak slozila s ovim, na tom sajmu nema alternative, razgovarate s ljudima s ovog foruma koji su prilicno upuceni u puno stvari pa zapravo niste svjesni koliko ljudi zivi u ne znanju da je dojenje najbolje za dijete i da RODA uopce postoji.


Meni je super to što se RODE drže principa!
A RODE su bile po toliko novina i televizija da mi je teško povjeravati da za nju ljudi ne znaju!

----------


## tenamila

I mi smo dojili vani  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

U Rodi smo sasvim mirni s tom odlukom da ne sudjelujemo na sajmovima na kojima su izlagači-kršitelji.
Procijenili smo kako nam to nije prihvatljivo i uopće ne mislimo kako se "povlačimo".
Dapače!

----------

